# Wilkinson Co.- Porter Plantation has openings



## Hunter450 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Porter Creek Plantation Sportmans Club has 6 openings for 2005. The property consist of 2100 acres of mixed pines, hardwood bottoms, beaver ponds, swamp bottoms and hardwood ridges.
The Plantation is a QDM managed property with approximately 22 food plots and numerous feeders placed on the property.
We have deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, and small game. 

-Membership dues  $1750/year
-Club Membership will consist of 21 members total. 
-Dependent children and spouses have unlimited access with membership.
-There are guest rules. (no fees)
-No areas or treestands are reserved if members are not present or hunting a different area of the property.
-Pin board system strickly enforced to assure safety.

Camp consist of cook shed and most members have campers. We don't have power or running water due to distance off hard road but this keeps the unwanted visitors away. If anyone would like to ask questions please contact me with a PM or you can call me on my cell (770-354-7494)

Thanks
Hunter450


----------



## Hunter450 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Porter creel Plantation*

I forgot some important information. 

Since we formed the hunting club in 2002 there has been 15 bucks taken that were 8 pointers or better and antler spread was outside the ears and we have harvested 34 turkeys.


----------



## Hunter450 (Mar 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 3, 2005)

Need to charge the quest to hunt for them prices per acree.


----------

